# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ما الفرق بين النفس و الروح؟

## حمدان الحارثي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
س/ ما الفرق بين النفس و الروح ؟ مع الإستدلال ؟!(ابتسامة)

----------


## آل عامر

{يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّة  ُ } : المراد الروح ، والروح إذا كانت في الجسد يطلق عليها نفس .

وقوله تعالى " {اللَّهُ يَتَوَفَّى الْأَنفُسَ حِينَ مَوْتِهَا}والمق  وض هو الروح

ويقال :خرجت نفس فلان أي روحه .

----------


## هشام الهاشمي

*الفصل الأول: تأمل يا أخي وفقني الله وإياك هذا الحديث وما قبله من الأحاديث ترشدك إلى أن الروح والنفس شيء واحد، وأنه جسم لطيف مشابك للأجسام المحسوسة يجذب ويخرج، وفي أكفانه يلف ويدرج، وبه إلى السماء يعرج، لا يموت ولا يفنى وهو ممّا له أول وليس له آخر، وهو بعينين ويدين، وأنه ذو ريح طيب وخبيث. وهذه صفة الأجسام لا صفة الأعراض. 
فصل: في قوله عليه السلام: «إن الروح إذا قبض تبعه البصر». وقوله: «فذلك حين يتبع بصره نفسه» ما يستغنى به عن قول كل قائل في الروح والنفس، وإنهما اسمان لمسمى واحد، وسيأتي لهذا مزيد بيان إن شاء الله تعالى. 
التذكرة في أحوال الموتى - أبو عبد الله القرطبي


قلت: أما الروح التي تتوفى وتقبض فهي روح واحدة، وهي النفس. وأما ما يؤيد الله به أولياءه فهي روح أخرى غير هذه الروح كما قال تعالى: {أولئك كتب في قلوبهم الإيمانَ وأيدهم بروح منه}.
الروح -ابن القيم الجوزية


وروى أحمد بن حنبل، وابن ماجه. عن شداد بن أوس قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «إذا حضرتم موتاكم فاغمضوا البصر؛ فإن البصر يتبع الروح، وقولوا خيراً، فإنه يؤمن على ما يقول أهل البيت».
ودلائل هذا الأصل وبين مسمى «الروح والنفس» وما فيه من الاشتراك كثير لا يحتمله هذا الجواب، وقد بسطناه في غير هذا الموضع.
مجموع فتاوى ابن تيمية


وفي (صحيح مسلم) عن أبي هريرة، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، أنه قال لما استيقظوا: (أي بلال)، فقال بلال: أخذ بنفسي الذي أخذ – بأبي [أنت] وأمي يا رسول الله – بنفسك.
وفيه: دليل لمن لا يفرق بين الروح والنفس؛ فإنه أقر بلالاً على قوله: إن الله أخذ بأنفسهم، مع قوله: (إن الله قبض أرواحنا).
وقد قيل: إن ذاتهما واحدة وصفاتهما مختلفة، فإذا اتصفت النفس بمحبة الطاعة والانقياد لها نهى روح، وإن اتصفت بالميل إلى الهوى المضر والانقياد لها فهي نفس.
فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري-ابن رجب



*

----------


## أم المثنى

بارك الله فيكم 

أنصحك بقراءة كتاب الروح لإبن القيم 

جزيتم خيرا

----------


## أبو خالد السلمي

أنا أعرف الكاتب محمد جلال القصاص  ـ وهو معروف ـ ،  يعمل بجواري هنا ،وقد حدثني كثيرا عن النفس الإنسانية ، وكيف أنها شيء آخر غير الروح ، وأطلعني على اشياء في هذا المضوع . ربما آتيكم بها . يوم أو يومين ، فقط اذهب إليه . 

لكن النفس ليست هي الروح ، هذا ما فهمته منه .

----------


## أبو خالد السلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هنا 

http://www.nouralhaq.net/?section=me...11&action=read

.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

-------------
وهذا نص ما في الرابط الذي أحال الأخ عليه.

قراءة في كتاب ماهية النفس . 
10 / 05 / 2007 
محمد جلال القصاص 
قراءة في كتاب ماهية النفس 
للباحث / أحمد كرار أحمد الشنقيطي 
مم يتركب الإنسان ؟ 
حين تتوجه بهذا السؤال لأحدهم كأنك لطمته أو فجعته ، فتجده مدهوشا يبحلق ولا يتكلم . وكثيرون تمتلئ أفواههم بالكلمات ، وتتزاحم على شفاههم العِبارات ، ولا يخرج أيٌ منها حيرة أو خجلا .!!
مم يتركب الإنسان ؟!
علم النفس الحديث ــ واسمه علم النفس ــ يتكلم بأن الإنسان أحادي التركيب ، شيء واحد ، هو ما تراه العين من أعضاء ، وما يتكلم عنه علم التشريح في الطب من أجهزة داخلية يحتويها جسد الإنسان . 
وحين تسأل علمَ النفس عن الأمراض النفسية ، وعمليات التفكير والحب والكره ، والبخل والكرم ، والشجاعة والمروءة التي هي الإنسان ، فإنه يسندها إلى تراكيب في الجسم المرئي .
ويأبى العقل هذا الكلام .
إذا أن التركيب التشريحي للإنسان واحد ، ومع ذلك توجد اختلافات فردية بيِّنة بين شخص وآخر . فلسنا جميعا سواء . في الشجاعة والكرم وحسن الخلق مع أن التركيب التشريحي واحد . أليس كذلك ؟!
بالطبع هو كذلك . 
وقديما كان فلاسفة اليونان يقولون بأن تركيبة الإنسان ثنائية . . . كانوا يعتقدون أن في داخل جسد الإنسان شيء خفي ؛ مرةً يسمونه النفس ، و مرةً يسمونه العقل ، ومرةً يسمونه الذات ، وغير ذلك ، ويعتقدون أن هذا الكائن الخفي هو السبب في وجود الوعي والإدراك ، وهو السبب في حياة البدن وغيابه يعني الموت . 
وحين نزل القرآن الكريم من الله رب العالمين على رسوله الأمين ، تكلم القرآن عن النفس وخاطبها خطابا باعتبار أنها كيان مستقل ، وذكر أن منها أنواعا ( باعتبار أحوالها المختلفة في الشخص الواحد أو في شخص وشخص ) . . مطمئنة . . وأمارة ... ولوَّامة ... ، وتكلم عن شيء آخر هو الروح ، واختلاف الأسماء يدل ولا شك على اختلاف الماهيات . 
وفقهاء المسلمين ، تكلموا عن أن تركيبة ثنائية للإنسان ، روح ( وهي النفس عندهم ) وجسد . 
وهم في هذا لا يتبعون المتفلسفة من اليونانيين ومن قاربهم من فلاسفة العرب ، وإنما نظروا إلى وضع كلمة ( روح ) و ( نفس ) في حديث المصطفى ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ــ فظنوا وجود الترادف بينهما . ولذا شاع بينهم أن النفس والروح شيء واحد . ودعم هذا القول أن اللغة العربية كانت ولا زالت تعتبر النفس هي الروح ، وتفسر كل منهما بالآخر . 
وذاد من يقينهم بأن النفس هي الروح وجود رؤية قديمة متوارثة عند الناس بأن أفعال الإنسان تنقسم إلى قسمين : مادية و معنوية. ومثلُ ذلك أيضا تصنيف هوية الإنسان إلى نوعين: جسدي و روحاني. و هذا التقسيم الثنائي الذي تغلغل في ذهن الإنسان فرض على الناس قناعة مسلمة بثنائية التكوين البشري. 
ولم يَطُلْ وقوف سلفنا الصالح ـ رضوان الله عليهم ـ عند الكلام على ماهية النفس ، ولم يطل بحثهم حولها ، ذلك أنها لم تكن من القضايا الفقهية أو العقدية الأساسية التي عُنوا بها ، وكتب من كتب منهم في النفس وهو يعالج بعض الجوانب القليلة من أقوال المتكلمين التي لا تتفق مع الكتاب والسنة ، مثل الحياة البرزخية ، ونعيم القبر وعذابه. 
ويطرح كاتب هذا البحث ــ أحمد كرار أحمد الشنقيطي حفظه الله ــ نظرة أخرى لتركيبة الإنسان ، غير النظرة الأحادية ( نظرة علم النفس الحديث ) ، والنظرة الثنائية ( نظرة اليونانيين وفقهاء المسلمين على اختلاف ما بينهما من رؤى ) ، وهي : النظرة الثلاثية . 
فالإنسان يتركب من ثلاثة أشياء ، بدن . . . وروح . . . ونفس . معتمدا في دراسته على القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية المطهرة بما فهمه سلفنا الصالح رضوان الله عليهم . وهاأنذا أعرض ملخصا لما قدمه الباحث ـ أحمد كرار أحمد الشنقيطي ـ من أدله على بحثه القيِّم والله أسال أن يبارك في كلماتي هذه وأن ينفع بها . 
والتصور الذي يطرحه الشيخ ـ حفظه الله ـ هو أن الإنسان عبارة عن بدن بمثابة الآلة ، والروح هي التي تعطي الحياة لهذا البدن ، ولا يعلم كنهها إلا الله ، والنفس ــ وهي الفاعل الرئيسي في الإنسان ــ هي التي تسوق البدن إلى حيث تريد ، فأمَّارة ترتع في وحل الشهوات والشبهات ، أو مطمئنة تسموا بالذكر والصلوات وسائر القربات . أو لوّامة بين هذا وذاك . 
وهذه أهم أدلته باختصار : 
أولا : اختلاف الاسم يدل على اختلاف المسمى . 
فعندنا روح ، وعندنا نفس ، وعندنا بدن . هؤلاء ثلاثة . 
كل منهما غير الآخر . ذلك أن من مسلمات اللغة أن اختلاف الاسم يدل على اختلاف المسمى . ولا بد . 
ثانيا : قول الله تعالى : ( اللَّهُ يَتَوَفَّى الْأَنفُسَ حِينَ مَوْتِهَا وَالَّتِي لَمْ تَمُتْ فِي مَنَامِهَا فَيُمْسِكُ الَّتِي قَضَى عَلَيْهَا الْمَوْتَ وَيُرْسِلُ الْأُخْرَى إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ ) [ الزمر : 42 ] . وقول الله تعالى : ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُم بِاللَّيْلِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا جَرَحْتُم بِالنَّهَارِ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُكُمْ فِيهِ لِيُقْضَى أَجَلٌ مُّسَمًّى ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ .وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ وَيُرْسِلُ عَلَيْكُم حَفَظَةً حَتَّىَ إِذَا جَاء أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ تَوَفَّتْهُ رُسُلُنَا وَهُمْ لاَ يُفَرِّطُونَ ) [ الأنعام : 60 ـ 61 ]
في هذه الآيات يخبرنا الله تعالى أنه يتوفى النفس الإنسانية في حالتين :
1) وفاة عند النوم : وفي هذه الحالة، يتوفى الله النفس عند نومها، ثم يرسلها، أي يطلقها، عند استيقاظها لتعود إلى الجسد وتبقى فيه إلى أجل مسـمّى 
2). وفاة عند الموت وانتهاء العمر: وفي هذه الحالة يتوفى الله النفس و يمسكها عنده ولا يردها إلى البدن.
ونفهم من كل ذلك أن النفس تخرج من الجسد وتنفصل عنه عند النوم ثم تعود إليه عند اليقظة. والدليل على مفارقة النفس للجسد عند النوم أن الله سبحانه وتعالى جمع ذكر وفاة الموت ووفاة النوم في لفظ واحد ولم يميز بينهما إلا بالإمساك في الأولى والإرسال في الثانية.
ومما يدل على انفصال النفس و غيابها عن الجسد عند النوم هو غياب العقل و التمييز وسائر الملكات البشرية و حتى الحيوانية منه عند النوم وسكون حركة الجسد الاختيارية لدى النائم. وكل هذه من خصائص النفس لأن البدن جسم مادي لا يعي .
ويبقى جسد النائم حيّا تتنفس رئتاه وينبض قلبه و يظل محتفظا بسائر مظاهر الحياة الجسمانية أو البيولوجية. وهذا يعني أن غياب نفس الإنسان و انفصالها في حال منامه لا يؤثر على حياة الجسد العضوية ولا ينقص منها، وبالتالي أن النفس ليست هي مصدر الحياة العضوية في الجسد. و لو كانت لمات الجسد بمجرد غيابها عنه.
أليس كذلك ؟
إذا : لا بد من وجود ماهية ثالثة في الجسد هي التي تبعث فيه الحياة وهي التي تظل باقية فيه ولا تفارقه في النوم أو اليقظة و تلك الماهية هي الروح. 
وفي هذا دلالة واضحة على أن الروح شيء غير النفس . فتدبر .
ثالثا : قول الله تعالى : ( سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْأَزْوَاجَ كُلَّهَا مِمَّا تُنبِتُ الْأَرْضُ وَمِنْ أَنفُسِهِمْ وَمِمَّا لَا يَعْلَمُونَ ) [ يس: 36 ]
تكلم أهل التفسير ـ بن كثير وغيره ـ أن هذه الآية تبين أن الأزواج ثلاثة . 
• النبات
• المخاطبين في الآية أي جنس العقلاء من ذكر وأنثى
• مخلوقات أخرى شتّى لا يعرفها الناس.
وهذا الكلام فيه نظر ، فننحن إذا تمعّنا في الآية سنجد أنها تقول ) الأزواج كلها ) ، والمفسرون سمّوا نوعين فقط العقلاء والنباتات ، ووضعوا الحيوانات ودواب الأرض تحت مما لا يعلمون . وكثير من أزواج الحيوانات نعلمه ، فهذا القول لا يستقيم مع سياق الآية نفسه !! 
وبإعادة النظر في الآية عدّة مرات وبالاستعانة بمعاني الألفاظ في القرآن الكريم يمكننا فهم الآية فهما آخر . 
قول الله تعالى : ( كَلَّا إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُم مِّمَّا يَعْلَمُونَ ) [ المعارج: 39 ] وقول الله تعالى في سورة [ الطارق : 5 ] ( فَلْيَنظُرِ الْإِنسَانُ مِمَّ خُلِقَ ) ، المعنى في هاتين الآيتين يدفعنا دفعا رفيقا إلى الإحساس بنفس ذلك المعنى في الآية التي نتحدث عنها . أي أن كلمة (مما) في قوله تعالى (سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج) و الكلمتين (مما) و (مم) في الآيتين المذكورتين إنما تشير كلها إلى العناصر التي أنشأ الله منها هذه الأزواج. و بالتالي أن الآية المذكورة إنما تسرد تصنيفا للعناصر أو المكونات التي خلق الله منها جميع الأزواج بأنواعها كلها. و أن هذه العناصر هي : ما تنبته الأرض ، والأنفس ، وما لا يعلمون . 
فالأجساد . .كل الأجساد أجساد الحيوانات والإنسان والنباتات تخرج مما تنبت الأرض . 
وكل نوع من المخلوقات لا ينشأ إلا من جنس نوعه فإن نفس الإنسان لا تنشأ إلا من نفس إنسان آخر كما في قوله تعالى {يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة) وهذه النفس الواحدة وهي نفس آدم عليه السلام خلق منها نفسا ثانية هي نفس حواء كما قال تعالى (و خلق منها زوجها) ثم خلق من تزاوج النفسين أنفسا كثيرة هي أنفس ذرية آدم كما قال تعالى: (وبث منهما رجالا كثيرا و نساء ). و نلاحظ أن الآية لا تقول "خلقكم من إنسان واحد" بل من نفس واحدة، ذلك لأن النفس هي أنفس ما في الإنسان فهي الكائن العاقل المخاطب أما البدن – الذي يتولد أيضا من أبدان الوالدين - فهو تابع للنفس. و لذلك كان توالد الأنفس أهم من توالد الأبدان. و لذلك فإن قوله تعالى (ومن أنفسهم) في الآية التي نتحدث عنها معناه أن أحد عناصر تكوين الأزواج مستخرج من أنفس الأزواج ذاتها، كما قال في الآية ( ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا ) مما يدل على أن الأنفس إنما تتناسل من الأنفس. و نفهم من هذا الجزء من الآية وهو قوله تعالى (من أنفسهم) أن النفس هي العنصر الثاني من عناصر تكوين الأزواج.
و لو أن نص الآية كان (مما تنبت الأرض و من الأنفس) لما علمنا المصدر الذي تأتي منه نفس الجنين ولكن الضمير (هم) في كلمة (أنفسهم) بيّن لنا أن أنفس الأجنة إنما تنشأ من أنفس الأزواج ذاتها وليست من خارجها.
و الضمير المذكور في كلمة (أنفسهم) يمكن أن يخص الذكور والإناث بمعنى، و يمكن أن يخص الذكور وحدهم بمعنى آخر.
أما اختصاصه بالجنسين فيستند إلى أن ضمير الجمع إذا كان مذكرا يمكن أن يجمع الجنسين ذكورا وإناثا مثل قوله تعالى {النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم} والمؤمنون فيهم الذكور والإناث. و المعنى الذي تفيده كلمة (أنفسهم) عندما نعتبرها موجهة إلى الجنسين هو أن نفس الولد مركّبة من نفس الأب و من نفس الأم. أي أن الأم أيضا تهب من نفسها لولدها. أنظر قوله تعالى { وبث منهما رجالا كثيرا و نساء}. أي بث من النفسين -لا من نفس الأب فقط - نفسا ثالثة هي نفس الابن. و الدليل على ذلك أننا نرى الولد يرث من صفات أبيه النفسية و كذلك من صفات أمه النفسية، تماما كما يرث من صفاتهما البدنية على درجات متفاوتة. ومن هنا ينشأ التشابه في السمات النفسية و البدنية بين الولد ووالديه.
و العنصر الثالث من عناصر تكوين الأزواج هو العنصر الذي لا نعلم عنه شيئا، وهو الروح التي أكّد جهل الناس بها قوله تعالى : ( وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الرُّوحِ قُلِ الرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي وَمَا أُوتِيتُم مِّن الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً ) [ الإسراء : 85 ] 
رابعا : هذه المفردات (جسم) و(بدن) و (جسد) و (بشر) 
إن كلمة (جسم) كلمة عامة تشمل كل ما يتحيز في المكان أي كل ما له طول و عرض و ارتفاع. 
أما كلمة (بدن) فتدل على جسم لا روح فيه ولا نفس. وقد وردت الكلمة في القرآن في موضع واحد فقط في قوله تعالى لفرعون {فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ }[ يونس: 92] و من المعروف أن نفس فرعون و روحه في البرزخ تعرضان على النار غدوا وعشيّا ، والذي بقى هو بدنه يشاهده الناس . 
وأما كلمة (جسد) فتعنى البدن الذي فيه روح و لكن ليس فيه نفس كما هو حال النائم. و المعروف أن النائم لا يأكل و لا يشرب ولا يتكلم و ذلك لغياب النفس التي تدفع الجسد للقيام بهذه الوظائف. انظر إلي قوله تعالى ( وَمَا جَعَلْنَاهُمْ جَسَداً لَّا يَأْكُلُونَ الطَّعَامَ وَمَا كَانُوا خَالِدِينَ ) [ الأنبياء: 8] أي أجساما فيها الروح ولكن ليس فيها النفس. وقوله تعالى ( وَاتَّخَذَ قَوْمُ مُوسَى مِن بَعْدِهِ مِنْ حُلِيِّهِمْ عِجْلاً جَسَداً لَّهُ خُوَارٌ أَلَمْ يَرَوْاْ أَنَّهُ لاَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ وَلاَ يَهْدِيهِمْ سَبِيلاً اتَّخَذُوهُ وَكَانُواْ ظَالِمِينَ ) [ الأعراف : 148] و كذلك قوله تعالى ( فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلاً جَسَداً لَهُ خُوَارٌ فَقَالُوا هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى فَنَسِيَ ) [ طه: 88 ] لا يأكل و لا يشرب و لا يتكلم ، ولكن يصدر أصواتا ( خوار ) كحال النائم . . و قوله تعالى : ( وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا سُلَيْمَانَ وَأَلْقَيْنَا عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ جَسَداً ثُمَّ أَنَابَ ) [ ص: 34] مطروحا في كرسيه لا يستطيع أن يفعل شيئا أو يحرك عضوا أو يأمر بشيء وهو وضع يشبه حال النائم الذي غابت نفسه عن جسده. من كل ذلك يمكننا أن نفهم أن (الجسد) هو الجسم الحيواني الذي فيه روح و لكنه لا يأكل و لا يتحرك و لا يتكلم والسبب في ذلك عدم وجود النفس فيه. ولو كانت النفس هي الروح لكان عجل السامري يستطيع أن يفعل كل تلك الأشياء مثله مثل غيره من الحيوان لأنه كان حيا فيه روح.
وأما كلمة ( بشر ) فمعناها الإنسان المركب من بدن و روح و نفس، فهو لذلك حي متحرك حركة قاصدة . انظر قوله تعالى {وَقَالَ الْمَلَأُ مِن قَوْمِهِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِلِقَاء الْآخِرَةِ وَأَتْرَفْنَاهُ  مْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا مَا هَذَا إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ يَأْكُلُ مِمَّا تَأْكُلُونَ مِنْهُ وَيَشْرَبُ مِمَّا تَشْرَبُونَ }[ المؤمنون : 33 ] و اشتهاء الطعام و أكله من وظائف النفس. وقوله تعالى ( وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَكُم مِّن تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ إِذَا أَنتُم بَشَرٌ تَنتَشِرُونَ ) [ الروم: 20 ] أي مكتملون بدنا و روحا و نفسا. و الانتشار في الأرض سببه الحركة القاصدة و هي من وظائف النفس. أما قوله تعالى ( وَمَا جَعَلْنَا لِبَشَرٍ مِّن قَبْلِكَ الْخُلْدَ أَفَإِن مِّتَّ فَهُمُ الْخَالِدُونَ ) [ الأنبياء: 34 ] فهو ينفي خلود الإنسان بصورته البشرية أي بكامل تكوينه البشري من بدن و نفس و روح. وأما الصورة غير البشرية المكونة من نفس فقط فهي، مع أنها تموت و تحيى، إلا أنها تظل بعد خلقها خالدة ما شاء الله حيث يتواصل وجودها في الدنيا حينا مع البدن وحينا متوفاة عند النوم، ثم في البرزخ مع الروح و بدون البدن فتكون حية حياة برزخية، ثم في الآخرة حيث يعود إليها البدن فتكتمل مكونات الإنسان عند الحشر لتمتد حياته في جنة أو نار.
من هذا الدليل نستطيع أن نتصور كيف يمكن أن تكون الروح موجودة في الجسد بينما تكون النفس غير موجودة، فيكون الجسد حيا يتنفس ولكنه لا يأكل و لا يتكلم و لا يفهم و لا يتحرك حركة قاصدة كما هو في قصة العجل ( عجل السامر) ، و كما هو الحال نفسه عند الإنسان النائم والمغشيّ عليه.
وكذلك نستطيع أن نتصور أيضا وجود بدن فيه نفس ولكن ليس فيه روح كما هو حال آدم عليه السلام قبل نفخ الروح فيه حيث يقول الله تعالى (فإذا سويته و نفخت فيه من روحي) وكما هو حال الجنين في الرحم في الأشهر الأولى قبل أن تنفخ فيه الروح. 
وكذلك نستطيع أن نتصور وجود نفس فيها الروح و لكن بدون البدن المادي و هي حالة الإنسان في البرزخ.
و هكذا فإن الخلاصة من كل ذلك هي أن الروح شيء و النفس شيء آخر.

خامسا : أثر الروح في المادة
إذا تمعنا في نصوص القرآن و الحديث فسوف نلاحظ أن الروح إذا دخلت في أي جسم لتحييه فإنها تتسبب في تغيير التركيب المادي لذلك الجسم. فعندما دخلت الروح في جسم آدم عليه السلام جعلت الطين يتحول إلى لحم وعظم. و كذلك عيسى ـ عليه السلام ـ عندما كان ينفخ في الطين الذي كهيأة الطير كان ذلك يجعل الطين يتحول إلى لحم و عظم فيصير طيرا بإذن الله، و كذلك الحال أيضا في قصة عجل السامري الذي دخلت الروح فيه فتحول جسمه من ذهب و فضة إلى لحم و عظم و دم.
و بناء على هذه الملاحظة فإننا نستطيع أن نستنبط أن الجسم الميت تتغير مادته عندما تدخل الروح فيه. فالجني الذي كان بدنه في الأصل مخلوقا من مارج من نار فإن دخول الروح فيه يجعل بدنه يتحول من نار إلى شيء آخر لا نعلم كنهه. و الدليل على ذلك أننا لا نستطيع أن نرى الضوء الصادر من الجن ولا نحس بالحرارة الصادرة منهم مع أنهم مخلوقون أساسا من نار. و السبب في ذلك كما قلنا أن أجسامهم قد تحولت من نار إلى شيء آخر غير معلوم لنا كما تحولت طينة آدم إلى لحم و دم. وكذلك الأمر مع الملائكة الذين هم مخلوقون من نور فإن أبدانهم تتحول من نور إلى مادة أخرى لا نعلمها و لهذا السبب فنحن لا نستطيع أن نرى النور الذي نفترض أنه يصدر عنهم. 
و نلاحظ في مقابل ذلك أنه عندما تخرج الروح من جسم حي فإن التركيب المادي لذلك الجسم يتبدل و يعود إلى حالته الأولى التي كان عليها قبل أن تدخل فيه الروح. فإن كان أصله من تراب، مثل الإنسان، عاد وتحول إلى تراب. وإن كان أصله من نار، مثل الجني، عاد و تحول إلى نار تحترق ، و إن كان أصله من ذهب وفضة، مثل عجل السامري، عاد أيضا إلى أصله.
وقد علمنا من الدليل الأول أن النفس يتوفاها الله سبحانه و تعالى فتخرج من الجسد عند النوم ثم تعود إليه عند اليقظة. ولكننا نلاحظ أن دخولها و خروجها صباحا و مساء كل يوم لا يحدث أي تغيير في طبيعة الجسد ومعنى ذلك أنها ليست هي الروح. 
و نستطيع أن نستفيد من هذه المعلومة و نستعين بها في حل الإشكال الذي نجده في كتب التفسير حول كيفية موت عجل السامري. 

في العدد السابق ، عرض الكاتب الجزء الأول من كتاب ( ماهية النفس ) للباحث / أحمد كرار أحمد الشنقيطي ـ السودان ، وذكر فيه نظرة علم النفس وقدماء الفلاسفة وفقهاء المسلمين حول تركيبة الإنسان ، فيما أسماه النظرة الأحادية والثنائية للإنسان ، ثم عرض ما توصل إليه الباحث من أن الإنسان ثلاثي التركيب . . جسم . . . ونفس . . . وروح . مقدما بين يدي ذلك خمس من الأدلة على هذا القول . ويكمل الكاتب تقديمه لهذا البحث القيم فيقول : 
وهذه بعض الأمور التي مثلت إحدى المعضلات عند كلِّ من تكلم في الروح والنفس ، والموت ، وعذاب القبر ونعيمه ، تبين صحة ما ذهب إليه الباحث ، أعرضها باختصار كدليل على صحة النظرة الثلاثية . 
أولها تحت هذا السؤال : 
تموت النفس أم لا تموت ؟ 
بنص القران الكريم تموت (كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ) [ الأنبياء:من الآية 35]
وهناك آيات أخرى تتكلم بأن نفرا ممن يموتون أحياء ( وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ لِمَنْ يُقْتَلُ فِي سَبيلِ اللّهِ أَمْوَاتٌ بَلْ أَحْيَاء وَلَكِن لاَّ تَشْعُرُونَ ) [ البقرة : 154 ]{وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ أَمْوَاتاً بَلْ أَحْيَاء عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ } [ آل عمران: 169]
ونعيم الناس .. . كل الناس وعذابهم بعد الموت ثابت لا شك فيه . وهذا يعني أن هناك حياة فيها تلذذ بالنعيم ، وعذاب أليم . 
فكيف ؟
أصحاب النظرة الثنائية ، الذين تكلموا بأن الإنسان نفس وروح فقط وقفوا في حيرة عجيبة ، وعرضوا سؤالا : الموت للبدن وحده أم للنفس( التي هي الروح عندهم ) والبدن معا ؟
وتكلموا جميعهم ، وطال كلامهم فطائفة قالت : الأرواح تذوق الموت لأنها نفس والله يقول : (كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ) [ الأنبياء:من الآية 35] والله يقول : ( وَيَبْقَى وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ ) [ الرحمن : 27] . والملائكة تموت فمن باب أولى النفس . 
وطائفة قالت : لا تموت الأرواح فقد خلقت للبقاء و إنما تموت الأبدان. واستدلوا بما ورد في نعيم القبر وعذابه ، واشتد الإمام القرطبي ـ رحمه الله ـ فقال : "كل من يقول إن الروح يموت ويفنى فهو ملحد."
وخطَّ ابن القيم طريقا وسطا بين الطائفتين محاولا التوفيق فقال : ( موت النفوس هو مفارقتها لأجسادها و خروجها منها، فإن أريد بموتها هذا القدر فهي ذائقة الموت، و إن أريد أنها تعدم و تضمحل و تصير عدما محضا فهي لا تموت بهذا الاعتبار بل هي باقية بعد خلقها في نعيم أو في عذاب )
فالخلاصة أنهم يقولون أن النفس تموت حتما بنص القرآن و لكنها في الحقيقة لا تموت بالمعنى المعروف للموت. بل إن موتها هو مجرد انتقالها من مكان إلى مكان. 
وهذا الكلام مردود لأن موت الشيء ليس هو مجرد حدوث تغير في المكان بل هو حدوث تغيرات جذرية في خصائص الشيء ذاته وهذه التغيرات هي التي تميز بين الشيء الحي و الشيء الميت. 
هم في حيرة وعجز عن اتخاذ موقف حاسم في هذا الصدد. فلا يمكنهم القول بأن النفس تموت حقيقة لأن النفس عندهم هي الروح و الروح من أمر الله و لذلك فهي لا تموت. ولا يمكنهم القول بأن النفس تموت حقيقة لأن يتعارض مع صريح القرآن وصحيح السنة النبوية المطهرة . و هي إذا قالت أن النفس لا تموت تكون قد أخطأت لأن ذلك يخالف نص القرآن .ولذلك كانت النظرة الثنائية مضطرة إلى البحث عن حل وسط يقع في منتصف الطريق بين القولين الصحيحين و كأنه يوفق بينهما.
وتفسير النظرة الثلاثية مريح ، يتوافق مع النص الصريح ، ولا يتعارض مع العقل الصحيح .
النظرة الثلاثية تتكلم عن أربع حالات تتواجد في الإنسان : 
الحالة الأولى: البدن و النفس مجتمعان و معهما الروح تبعث فيهما الحياة. و هذه الحالة تتحقق في حياة الإنسان المستيقظ في الدنيا. 
الحالة الثانية: الروح داخل البدن تبعث فيه الحياة، أما النفس فقد توفيت لأنها فارقت البدن و بالتالي فهي قد انفصلت عن الروح و هذه الحالة تتحقق عند النوم و في المرحلة الأولى من الموت.
الحالة الثالثة: الروح منفصلة عن البدن و عن النفس فيموت البدن و تموت النفس. هذه الحالة تتحقق في المرحلة الثانية من موت الإنسان .
الحالة الرابعة: الروح متصلة بالنفس تمدها بالحياة ، وبالتالي تتعذب وتتألم . أما البدن فهو منفصل عنها ولذلك يكون ميتا ثم يتحول إلى تراب. و هذه الحالة تتحقق في البرزخ بعد الوفاة و إلى أن تقوم الساعة. 
وثانيها تحت هذا السؤال : 
هل تعود الروح إلى بدن الميت فيحيا حياة كاملة ويجلس كما كان في الدنيا لسؤال الملكين ؟
سؤال الملكين ( منكر ونكير ) وردُّ الميتِ عليهما ـ ثبتنا الله وإياكم بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة ـ معلوم من الدين بالضرورة . ولكن هل يعود الميت إلى حياته الكاملة فينتصب في التراب كما كان في الدنيا . أم ماذا ؟ !
احتار أصحاب النظرة الثنائية ذات الحيرة الأولى ، فطائفة منهم قالت تعود الروح للبدن فيحي حياة كالتي في الدنيا . والسؤال يكون للبدن وفيه الروح . 
ومنهم من قال أن الروح لا تعود للبدن إلا يوم القيامة عند البعث والسؤال في القبر يكون للروح ( التي هي النفس عندهم ) . 
وحاول ابن القيم ـ الذي يروي هذه الآراء في كتابه الروح ـ التوفيق باتخاذ طريق وسط بين النظرتين . فقال بأن النفس ( التي هي الروح عنده ) تعود إلى البدن ولا تتسبب في حياة البدن الحياة الكاملة بالصورة المعروفة في الدنيا . وهي نظرة يحكمها محاولة التوفيق بين النظرتين السابقتين . 
ومعلوم أن البدن بعد الموت ليس له أي اعتبار وأن المرء يأتي يوم القيامة في الجنة أو النار ببدنٍ آخر غير الذي كان عليه في الدنيا ، فهيئة أهل الجنة كلهم على هيئة أبيهم آدم ، والكافر في النار يضخم حتى يصير ضرسه كجبل أُحد . 
والبدن بعد الموت يصبح سوءة يجب التخلص منها بدفنها في الأرض ، وتدبر يقول الله تعالى ( فَبَعَثَ اللّهُ غُرَاباً يَبْحَثُ فِي الأَرْضِ لِيُرِيَهُ كَيْفَ يُوَارِي سَوْءةَ أَخِيهِ ) [ المائدة : 31 ] فقد أصبح جسد أخيه سوءة ، وبعد الدفن يتلاشى الجسد و يتحلل في القبر و يخرب خرابا تاما . وتنقطع صلته بالنفس والروح ولا تكون له علاقة بالحياة البرزخية ، ولا تعود إليه الحياة بأي صورة من الصور . 
ولا يخفى أن سبب هذا الاضطراب هو أنها نظرة ثنائية ليس عندها سوى الروح ( النفس ) والبدن . 
أما النظرة الثلاثية فهي تتكلم بأن في القبر تعود الروح للنفس حيث يضع الملكين الروح والنفس ـ مجتمعين ـ بين البدن والكفن . . . خارج البدن وليس في داخلة ، وقد أورد بن القيم في كتاب الروح حديثا عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ يؤيد هذا فيه (فيهبطون به على قدر فراغهم من غسله و أكفانه فيدخلون ذلك الروح بين جسده و أكفانه)
وهذه الحالة ( دخول الروح في النفس وإعادة الحياة إليها ) هي التي تبقى منعمة أو معذبة إلى يوم القيامة ، حتى يبعثها الله ويركبها في بدنٍ يتناسب مع حالها إن سعيدة أو شقية . 

وثالثها : في هذا السؤال :
ما الفرق بين وفاة النائم ووفاة الميت ، والاثنين وفاة كما نصَّ القرآن الكريم ؟

حاول بن القيم في كتاب ( الروح ) أن يسلك طريق وسطا يوفق به بين الأطراف فقال أن الروح ـ وهي النفس عنده ـ تخرج من الجسد خروجا غير كامل ، فإذا مات خرجت منه كلية . 

وأول ما ينفي صحة هذا القول هو أن التوفي و الاستيفاء معناه الاسترداد الكامل. وقولك استوفيت الدين و توفيت حقوقي أي انك استرددت دينك أو حقك كاملا. بدليل أن الله جل و علا جمع في الآية )الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها والتي لم تمت في منامها( بين وفاة النوم و وفاة الموت في لفظ واحد مما يدل على أنهما متطابقان من جهة أن وفاة النفس في الحالين هي وفاة كاملة. كما أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أقسم و قال (والله لتموتن كما تنامون) وهذا الحديث دليل ساطع على أن وفاة النفس في النوم ووفاتها في الموت تتطابقان تطابقا كاملا. ومعلوم أن وفاة الموت لا يبقى بعدها في البدن جزء أو خيط أو شعاع من النفس، بل إن الملائكة تأخذ النفس بجملتها كما ينص على ذلك الحديث الشريف. فالنظرة الثنائية تثبت وفاة النفس في النوم و لكنها تقول أنها وفاة غير كاملة.
أما إذا أخذنا بالنظرة الثلاثية فإننا نستطيع أن نقبل خروج النفس أثناء النوم من الجسد خروجا كليا و انفصالها عنه انفصالا تاما و هو معنى الوفاة. ومع ذلك يظل الجسد حيا لأن الروح تظل باقية فيه لحفظ الحياة. 
وقد عقد الباحث بابا في آخر بحثه تكلم فيه مادة النفس وهيأة النفس وموضعها وأشياء أخرى ، إلا أنه نوه في بداية بحثه وفي بداية هذا الباب على أن مادة هذا البحث لا زالت محل بحث وقابلة للتعديل . لذا آثرت أن أمسك عنها . 
التحرير : 
ـ إثبات ثلاثية التركيب للإنسان ( نفس وروح وبدن ) لطمه لعلم النفس الحديث الذي لا يعرف من الإنسان إلا ما يظهر للعينين ، وهذه الخطوة حرية بأن يقف علمائنا ومفكرونا موقف المستريب من هذا العلم ويحاولوا إعادة قراءة ثوابته من جديد . وبحول الله وقوته سنحاول على صفحات الشريعة ـ في هذه الزاوية ـ عرض ما هو جديد في هذا الإطار والله المستعان . 
ـ فيه توضيح وفهم كثير من آيات القرآن الكريم مثل الآيات التي تتكلم عن ( عجل السامري ) ، والآيات التي تتكلم عن الوفاة ( وفاة المسيح عليه السلام ـ وهي إحدى المعضلات التي تشبث بها اللاهوتيون ــ ووفاة النائم .
ـ اكتشاف النفس ككيان مستقل يتحكم هو في البدن تحكم السائق في السيارة مثلا ، من شأنه أن يعطي بعدا أعمق في عملية التربية ، إذ أن كثيرين ينصرفون للبدن ، وكثيرون ينصرفون في عملية التربية للسلوك الخارجي . ومعرفة أن هناك نفس عاقلة مُتحَكِمة تُخَاطب وتقوَّم من شأنه أن يُعلي من عملية تصحيح المفاهيم والنظريات الحديثة في هذا السياق ، وكلها إسلامية . 
ـ كما أن للأمر ارتباط بالدرسات العقدية وخاصة قضية ارتباط الظاهر بالباطن ، فمن أمحل المحال أن يكون المرء مصدق بشي محب له ( وهذه من خصائص النفس ) ثم لا يمتثل ، أو . . . من أمحل المحال أن تكون النفس مطمئنة . . مخبتة ويكون البدن عاصيا ، إذ أن البدن ما هو إلا آله تنفذ ما تمليه عليه النفس . 
ـ وفيه تفسير لكثير من مواقف الشجاعة والإقدام في التاريخ . فالأمر لا يتعلق بالبدن .

----------


## حمد

> قول الله تعالى : ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُم بِاللَّيْلِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا جَرَحْتُم بِالنَّهَارِ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُكُمْ فِيهِ لِيُقْضَى أَجَلٌ مُّسَمًّى ..... )


 


> الحرمان من النوم يؤدي الموت !


http://yasminaly.jeeran.com/archive/2008/9/665036.html

http://forums.naseej.com/showthread.php?t=140418

----------


## نورالدين العاصيمي

بارك الله فيكم حقيقة بحث رائع لابد من قراءته قراءة متانية اذ لطالما كنت اتساءل عن الفرق بين موتة النوم والموت وربما هذا البحث سيجيب على هذا التساؤل 
ولي طلب لكم ايضا هل هناك بحث قيم حول مكان ذهاب الروح بعد خروجها من الجسد عند النوم وماهي الاسباب الحقيقية لحدوث المنامات والرؤى هل هي حقيقة كما قال البعض عبارة عن التقاء الارواح وتجولها ام هو امر اخر غير ذلك 
وبارك الله في الجميع

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*ما الفرق بين الروح و النفس؟
*http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=86026

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*هل النفس هي الروح ؟*

----------

